# Trying to participate is hard at times...



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

When your cat insists on a seflie 

Some of you may know Nutmeg from my Tesla battery video. He's the one making all the noise in background.


----------



## Badback (Apr 7, 2016)

Sorry Trev, Nutmeg is cuter than you.


----------

